# Emersed HC white fungus or mold?



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm trying to grow out my HC emersed but a white cotton web starts to form around it and makes the HC wither and yellow and then die.

I tried to air and dry the tank but everything in the tank withers out and almost dies. I've tried to use excel, but the fungus comes back after awhile. I've then tried to remove the infected areas but new areas pop up. HELP!

Any suggestions on how to deal with this? Should I just flood the tank and grow it submersed instead?

I have ludwigia repens growing emersed in the same tank but its not affected by this fungus.


----------



## travisk (Oct 20, 2011)

Find some healthy portions, plant them in a plastic tub or bowl and cover that with saran wrap that way you have some. How much lighting is on the tank and what is the temp.?


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

akpoly said:


> I'm trying to grow out my HC emersed but a white cotton web starts to form around it and makes the HC wither and yellow and then die.
> 
> I tried to air and dry the tank but everything in the tank withers out and almost dies. I've tried to use excel, but the fungus comes back after awhile. I've then tried to remove the infected areas but new areas pop up. HELP!
> 
> ...


Fill a spray bottle with 1 part H2O2 (Hydrogen Peroxide) to 4 parts distilled water. Spray your HC with that and it should clear it up. Make sure you keep moisture on the surface of the tank to a minimum. It's about humidity, not full on moisture.


----------



## travisk (Oct 20, 2011)

Csmith does that solution work for all plants? How many times a day can you do that or is it just a one time treatment?


----------



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

travisk said:


> Find some healthy portions, plant them in a plastic tub or bowl and cover that with saran wrap that way you have some. How much lighting is on the tank and what is the temp.?


Yeah I did that after halfway through the first outbreak and probably 1 maybe 2 pots in a separate tub by my window.

I have 2 Truelumen 24" 16W LED strips set for 12hrs. Maybe too much light?

Temperature inside is probably about 80 degrees. I can feel the humidity escape when I open the saran wrap.


----------



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

csmith said:


> Fill a spray bottle with 1 part H2O2 (Hydrogen Peroxide) to 4 parts distilled water. Spray your HC with that and it should clear it up. Make sure you keep moisture on the surface of the tank to a minimum. It's about humidity, not full on moisture.


3% H2O2 at the local drugstore type? And would I need to flush out the H2O2 in a couple hours after application?


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

akpoly said:


> 3% H2O2 at the local drugstore type? And would I need to flush out the H2O2 in a couple hours after application?


yes 3% h202 at your local drug store. and no you don't have to flush the h202 mixture out just DO NOT OVER DO THE H202. good luck


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

If you can feel the humidity come out when you open it then it is to wet. As I said on another question about this, it is called a "DRY" start method. I water mine maybe once a week and leave the Saran wrap open a little at each end. I have never had any browning or fungus and a pot has grown to almost carpet my 12 long in less than a month. I pretty much wiped out a 4x4 section when I first tried growing it emersed by keeping it to wet. You just need to not be scared to let it be dry.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Forumsnow said:


> If you can feel the humidity come out when you open it then it is to wet. As I said on another question about this, it is called a "DRY" start method. I water mine maybe once a week and leave the Saran wrap open a little at each end. I have never had any browning or fungus and a pot has grown to almost carpet my 12 long in less than a month. I pretty much wiped out a 4x4 section when I first tried growing it emersed by keeping it to wet. You just need to not be scared to let it be dry.


You want the humidity as high as possible, you should be able to feel the humidity when you open your container/box/tank. You do not want surface water or puddles on your substrate. Big difference between wet and humid.


----------

